# feeding time at the ? pleco corral



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

P1000685.mp4 video by vancouvermiggies - Photobucket
First time video post just trying it out to see how things work. Sorry my technique and skills aren't great.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hungry little fellas!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey it's pretty good for a first video! And great looking plecos. What are they? L201 fry? How many of them do you have in there?


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the complements but I know the focus was in and out and my hands were not the steadiest. 
I was trying for a couple of hours to upload on the bca site, but it never really worked. So I tried photobucket and even then it took close to 20 minutes to download. So I just wanted to see how to post. Glad it worked.
Yes they are 201. I didn't try to count them. Just shuddering with the thought of having to try to catch them.


----------

